# one great work light



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

a good light fixture eddie

i've had one for years
before the new 'cool' light bulbs
the old style incandescent bulb
heated the metal shroud so much
it melted the switch

so a fluorescent or LED bulb is best for these
as they are much cooler


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

wats up David my friend ,they are a lot cooler ,


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I really need one of those! The WalMart version sucks. (magnet was to puny to hold the light on the front cover).


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Andy these hold and are on sale till the end of the month, i did the same and now used the walmart one on something else , what i like is the long cord and its heavy duty


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

thanks for the review,i was saying over the weekend i needed a light on my bandsaw.haven't been seeing the lines to clearly.thanks again!!!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey Eddie..I have a couple of those myself from Woodcraft. Very handy for sure….only problem with mine is you can't tighten the shade up enough so they slide onto the lightbulb while you're working. Also forget to try to fix that…..maybe today..

That's a nice looking saw as well!


----------



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

As we do not have a WoodCraft store on our Island, I tired to order this light online….nope, can't ship here airmail because there is a magnet included and it's considered a hazard. Called the store on another Island here and they can ship, but must be on the barge boat that will take a month to arrive…only 45 minutes by air distance away. So, I ordered two. The in store price is a couple dollars more.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Let there be light. Thnx for your thoughts eddie.


----------



## Woodtodust (May 15, 2013)

Well Eddie-you convinced me. I ordered the light this week and I am anxiously awaiting its arrival. My shop is in my garage and when the door is closed it is a bit dark. I've tried a number of battery operated lights with magnetic bases but, for the most part-not so good. This looks like it will be just the thing.

Thanks,


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I hope this is better than the one I got from WoodCraft a couple of years ago. The magnet is so weak, it just slides down the front of my bandsaw : ( Good luck with yours : )


----------

